# Big Hair



## TangerineSpeedo (Jul 12, 2006)

I love the whole Bridgitte Bardot big hair type thing, but have a hard time achieving it with my extremely thin hair. If anyone could tell me how to achieve this hairstyle, I'd love you forever. Thanks!


----------



## LVA (Jul 12, 2006)

I think by blowdrying, u'd get the volume .. y don't u take this pic into a salon and have them show u ?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 12, 2006)

You need a good root lifter &amp; volumizer... I'd blowdry hair in sections - drying hair upward in the opposite direction from the way it lays. Then you can tease the crown underneath to get that volume. Smooth on top, and use a firm holding flexible hairspray.


----------



## FLdaydreamer (Jul 12, 2006)

Well, I can tell you how it was done in the late 60's/early 70's.

I'm over 40 and was a little girl when Brigitte Bardot was still at the height of her populartity and before she retired from public life. My sister was in college at the time and Bardot hair was all the rage on campus. I used to love to watch my sister get ready for dates...doing her hair, applying makeup, etc. I'm sure I was probably a little pest to her at the time, but she always humored me and would make me up and do my hair as well. That time I spent with her was so much fun!

My sister and I both have long, baby fine hair, but lots of it. Here's how the look was done back in the day...lol! First you'll need clean, empty, large size frozen orange juice cans with both ends cut off. You'll also need bobby pins and a big tub of styling gel known as "Dippity Do".

Wash, condition and towel dry your hair. While still damp, comb out your hair with a wide tooth comb. Once your hair is combed out, section out your still damp hair. There needs to be enough hair in each section to roll around the large frozen orange juice can.

Liberally apply Dippity Do to each section, from roots to ends. Roll each section of hair around an orange juice can and secure tightly with bobby pins (exactly like you are using a giant curler).

Once all your hair has been rolled, it's time to dry. Blow dryers weren't on the market at the time, so my sister used a soft bonnet hair dryer similar to the one pictured below. I'm sure a blow dryer would do just as well.

Very important...hair must be completely dry and cooled before unrolling and brush out. My sister would wait from 30 mins to an hour after drying to make sure hair was completely cooled after being heat dried under the bonnet dryer. You could probably speed up the process by using the "cool shot" function on a blow dryer.

Once hair is completly dried and cooled, carefully unroll each section. Bend over at the waist and lightly brush out hair. Straighten up, flip hair back and lightly finger comb into style. Set the look with hairspray.

I found one online retailer that still sells Dippity Do gel. I have no idea if it's the original forumla. I remember it came in a large, clear plastic tub. My sister preferred the pink one, but it also came in green and blue. If Dippity Do isn't available, I'm sure another strong holding gel would work.

http://www.harvardpilgrim.mimrx.com/...1&amp;dept_id=1084

Good luck! Let us know if you give it a try!


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jul 12, 2006)

teasing!


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Jul 12, 2006)

Bioinfusion balm just alone gives me humengous volume, try the shampoo and the conditoning balm. Also like the ladies suggested use a blowdryer. Flip your hair over and blowdry that part of your hair as well to give you volume. Also Carrot Oil thickens the hair and gives a lot of volume as well.


----------



## dentaldee (Jul 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Kimberleylotr* teasing! yeppers


----------



## xkatiex (Jul 12, 2006)

Blowdrying gives me more volume and I have fine hair. x


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 12, 2006)

I used juice cans when I was in Jr. High!



So that technique did stick around for awhile


----------



## wvpumpkin (Jul 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *CuTeLiCiOuS* Bioinfusion balm just alone gives me humengous volume, try the shampoo and the conditoning balm. Also like the ladies suggested use a blowdryer. Flip your hair over and blowdry that part of your hair as well to give you volume. Also Carrot Oil thickens the hair and gives a lot of volume as well. Where can I find bioiinfusion balm and carrot oil??


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Jul 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *wvpumpkin* Where can I find bioiinfusion balm and carrot oil?? Walgreens


----------



## TangerineSpeedo (Jul 14, 2006)

Thank you guys soooo much for all the help! When I get some free time this weekend I'll try all of this out. Thanks again and keep the suggestions coming!


----------



## Pink_Lady (Jul 15, 2006)

I like to dry my hair about 70% then wrap it in huge jumbo velcro rollers. I let it dry while I do my makeup then give it a few shot with the blowdryer.Then lots of hairspray and backcombing! I like Big Sexy Hair.


----------



## KimC2005 (Jul 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Kimberleylotr* teasing!



I have fine hair and if I want my hair to have the extra volume I have to tease it a lot! I hate using a lot of hairspray so I try to get one that does not make my hair as stiff and won't weigh down my hair at the roots.


----------



## Vernfonzndrian (Mar 28, 2008)

I am a newbie around here, and this post was extremely helpful!



TY


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 30, 2008)

Just tease your hair. That's all :-D


----------

